# whats your favorite fo now



## honor435 (Aug 4, 2010)

ok, only one, what are you loving? Is it in lotion, soap, what?and from where?
I think mine is brown sugar fig, in lotion and soap, from peak and elements, they smell almost the same . I put lotion on my hands like every chance I get.


----------



## carebear (Aug 4, 2010)

NOT pink sugar LOL.

actually I like warm vanilla sugar now.  but i'm stressed and it's very comforting.  so that could easily shift.


----------



## Healinya (Aug 4, 2010)

I have to say Halo vs type... not in product yet though, just loving it in the bottle. I bought an 8 oz jar from wsp for only $6 a couple weeks ago... I love it... just waiting on CF to bring me my pomace


----------



## Bayougirl (Aug 4, 2010)

Brambleberry's Sandalwood Vanilla in Cp soap, bath salts and body spray.  I just can't get enough of it.  I'm a sucker for vanilla in any shape or form.


----------



## TessC (Aug 4, 2010)

Southern Garden Scent's Amber.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 4, 2010)

My favorite FO is Vanilla Bean Noel from WSP; however, I just did a salt bar and used WSP's Strawberries & Champagne. This just might edge out the VBN.

It smells wonderful which is funny because I didn't like it in lotion. It caused a very slight acceleration but I was still able to swirl a bit and get into molds.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 5, 2010)

Twilight Woods from Peak.  I keep the empty bottle around so I can take a sniff.  Soaps not ready yet, it's probably not going to make it :twisted: 


Love, love, love.  

(I'm new, but so far have purchased at least 50 different FOs to sample)

Did I mention that I love this stuff?


----------



## honor435 (Aug 5, 2010)

I do also like twighlight from peak! i just made some lotion for a friend, its nice, not strong like bath and bodys twighlight woods.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 5, 2010)

This is like asking me to pick a favorite child.  I love love love smell goodies.  Okay, right now, and this changes daily, I'd say I'm loving:

Pink Watermelon from Nature's Garden.  It was the FO of the month a month or so back and I'm so glad I went for a big bottle.  It is strong and true, leaves some of the smell on your skin after using it and my girls adore it.

Cool Water Type from NG.  Hubby loves it.  

Magnolia Melba from Southern Garden Scents.  I only had a sniffy sample, so just one bar and I'm hording it so I can sniff.  Guess I'm gonna have to get some more.  The truth is that I haven't met many FOs from SGS that I don't like.  Black Vetiver Cafe, High Voltage, Lemon Sugar....I could go on and on.



Grapefruit Lily from DayStar.  OMG!  I almost forgot about this one, but I really love it.  Made a 2 lb batch and have only shared three bars.  I'm being greedy with this one.  I also only had 2 oz of the FO so I'll need to reorder soon.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm on a major blueberry kick!  I love Blueberry festival from southern soapers.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 5, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I do also like twighlight from peak! i just made some lotion for a friend, its nice, not strong like bath and bodys twighlight woods.



I went into BBW today just to smell their Twilight Woods.  I don't like it at all, if I would have smelled that first I never would have wanted to try the one from Peak.  I used Twilight in the Woods from NG yesterday and idk if it's because I used a different formula or what but it doesn't smell as good as the one from Peak.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweet Cakes Mandarin Martini or Peak's Cranberry Apple Marmalade.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 5, 2010)

Let me just add:

Really any FO from Peak's! LOL They all smell good!


----------



## agriffin (Aug 7, 2010)

oh boy, I guess I need to try Peaks!

What would be some good scrub scents from there to try.  Maybe something with a sugar scent....?

Or....?


----------



## tomara (Aug 7, 2010)

White Nectarine and Pink Coral from Lone Star Candle Supply


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 8, 2010)

Tranquil Pear-Day-Star
Peak's Hot Cocoa, Moonlight Path dupe, and my all time favorite Fleurs d'Oranger (but boy does it accelerate).
Just about anything from Aroma Haven

The Bay Rum from Wellington is the most true bay rum I've ever used.  Only A a little.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 8, 2010)

tomara said:
			
		

> White Nectarine and Pink Coral from Lone Star Candle Supply



Uh oh, I checked out their site and there are lots of FO that I might need.   :shock:   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ilove2soap (Aug 9, 2010)

My favorite in soap at the moment is WSP's coconut lime verbena.  Even though I have like 8 bars of soap in the shower, I reach for that one over and over.  It is such a clean and light scent..it makes me want to take a shower right now!! lol


----------



## Harlow (Aug 9, 2010)

WSP's vanilla Noir.


----------



## carebear (Aug 9, 2010)

My longstanding favorite is Patchouli-Oakmoss by Save On Scents.


----------



## Deda (Aug 9, 2010)

Lemon Sugar.  I could drink it straight.


----------

